# Upgraded Paddles for Toro 621 (KAGE industries)



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Upgraded Paddles for Toro 621 (KAGE industries)

Thought I would post a link to a review of the new KAGE paddles I just got, this is more for commercial guys, most homeowners won't likely have to replace their paddles too often, but thought I would post it anyways because this is a site for snowblower enthusiasts and I figured some people would be interested. The link is to Plowsite (forum for snowplowing with some blowing type stuff), very good site for snow removal information but mostly pertains to plowing. Enjoy.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1760727&posted=1#post1760727


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Why can't they make them for all Toro single stages? Love to have something more long lasting than the stock ones.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

looks like those will work on all the CCR 2000, 2400, 2450, 2500, 3000, 3650 models as well based on the part number interchange on the website. Might have to get a set to try.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

They will work on any 21" toro single stage snowblower.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I did check my part number and they will work on my Power Clear 380584. Order tomorrow. Little high up front but to last 4X as 
long and they claim it will make the scraper last longer.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well I thought I'd give an update to my Kage paddles after having them for about a year now. I don't have alot of hours on them at this point maybe 4 hours since we haven't had alot of snow and I just use these for my driveway. I have them installed on a CCR3650 machine (boxy one). 

Impressions thus far, I think they seem to remove the snow that has been run over by the car better than the OEM paddles. The clearance to the housing was closer than the OEM paddle was when new, in fact the paint on the lower housing has been worn off during use. At first they seemed to make the machine run rougher but now that they have some time on them they work similar to the OEM paddles, probably due to the close tolerance at first. They throw snow just as good as OEM if not better since they seem stiffer when installed on the machine. I haven't used them on any slush thus far so I can't comment on that application but I don't anticipate any issues. 

So overall I think they work well, whether they will live up to the 4 time life over OEM, I don't know. I usually got 2-3 seasons out of OEM with my beat up asphalt driveway. They cost about double the cost of OEM so I'm not sure if they work that much better, but if you like the most performance out of your Toro, it isn't that big of an upcharge for them.


----------



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks for the thread, ordered them


----------



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

Locallawncare said:


> Upgraded Paddles for Toro 621 (KAGE industries)
> 
> Thought I would post a link to a review of the new KAGE paddles I just got, this is more for commercial guys, most homeowners won't likely have to replace their paddles too often, but thought I would post it anyways because this is a site for snowblower enthusiasts and I figured some people would be interested. The link is to Plowsite (forum for snowplowing with some blowing type stuff), very good site for snow removal information but mostly pertains to plowing. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1760727&posted=1#post1760727


I just purchased a set from Argonics Engineered Polyurethane : Snow Blower Auger Paddles - Tundra Tamer by Argonics
As a homeowner I have to replace my paddles every 2 years or so. These are $79 a pair plus shipping.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Last fall, I "upgraded" my paddles with this type of blade...they did not last any better than the factory rubber. Wore them down to the hole in one season...same as the rubber. The red paddles seem to bang the machine up more than the softer rubber.
Robert


----------

